# Working in China (Hunan Province) as an English teacher without a degree.



## AG92 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello all.

My girlfriend who has just returned home is a Chinese citizen. In October I will be heading to China for an undecided amount of time (months, maybe even a couple years). My girlfriend comes from a wealthy family with good connections to the local community and government having worked in local government at some point. At the moment they are property owners, who buy and rent many properties in their home town.

Through my girlfriends mother, they have organised a job for me to do while I am their. Her mother's close friend is the headmaster at her own personal business, a kindergarten. They have organised for me to come and visit and to see how they work and if I get on well I will be given a job (95% sure I will be given the position according to her mother). 

That is not the problem, that news is great and after hearing it earlier today I have been grinning ever since. The problem is I am 20 years old (UK citizen) and I don't have a degree. I want to know mainly, if it is legal for me to be working there without a degree?


----------



## muppetmoo (Jul 24, 2012)

AG92 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> My girlfriend who has just returned home is a Chinese citizen. In October I will be heading to China for an undecided amount of time (months, maybe even a couple years). My girlfriend comes from a wealthy family with good connections to the local community and government having worked in local government at some point. At the moment they are property owners, who buy and rent many properties in their home town.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

It really depends on each city. I worked in Zibo not having a degree and had no problem getting the visa and residence permit. However I am aware that Jinan and Dalian would not accept foreigners without a degree. I assume that bigger cities don't allow this but smaller cities do., most likely due to the fact it is harder for smaller cities to attract foreigners. As your girlfriends parents have connections within the government they may be able to bend the rules.


----------



## pengpeng (Aug 8, 2012)

small city will ignore you have degree or not


----------



## mhaggag (Aug 3, 2012)

muppetmoo said:


> they may be able to bend the rules.


Rules? In China?


----------



## muppetmoo (Jul 24, 2012)

mhaggag said:


> Rules? In China?


Haha that did make me chuckle!!


----------

